# Purple Secondary spring?



## craigmac (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,I have a 08 brute force 750 that I smoked the belt on this pact weekend. I was going thru some pretty deep stuff when I smelled the belt burning and the belt light came on and it went into limp mode. I went found the rest steps and preformed them with no sucess. I decided to pull the clutch cove and found the belt loose with some pieces missing off of it. I've owned this bike for about 6 months,when I purchased it it was supposed to have the almond primary spring and red secondary spring...it has a purple (completely purple..no purple marks ) in the secondary and a metal color with no markings that I can see in the primary. Do these sound like factory springs? Could this have made the belt fail? Thanks.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

If I remember right those do sound like factory springs. When I bought mine the guy said it had a clutch kit in it only to find out it was stock. I would have to find my factory springs to be 100% on that though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Definitely sounds like stock primary, but not sure about secondary... I don't remember mine being solid purple... I think solid purple may be a dalton spring.


----------



## craigmac (Jun 8, 2013)

I am running 29.5" outlaws ,could those springs cause the belt to burn up


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

When I had 29.5's on mine with factory springs it seemed to be ok, but I think it needed something. I bought the gold primary and red secondary. Thats prolly alil much for 29.5's but I planned on getting the 32's and I havent had a problem yet. I have a factory belt too.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Spend a ill money and go buy a red secondary and an almond primary from epi... They're a cheap bandaid until you could afford a clutch from vfj

I'm still running a red/ almond in mine with 29.5s and it has no problems just a word of advice if your stuck in thick stuff forget even trying to use reverse it's a pretty tall gear and tends to fry the belt quickly


/i\


----------



## craigmac (Jun 8, 2013)

D-LUX said:


> Spend a ill money and go buy a red secondary and an almond primary from epi... They're a cheap bandaid until you could afford a clutch from vfj
> 
> I'm still running a red/ almond in mine with 29.5s and it has no problems just a word of advice if your stuck in thick stuff forget even trying to use reverse it's a pretty tall gear and tends to fry the belt quickly
> 
> ...


I accidentally left it in high about a month ago in some thick stuff and I smelled the belt then,so I ordered a new one and just haven't had time to put it in until now.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

I understand that. Just make sure when you do install it to put the belt deflection within specs, it makes all the difference in the world..personally I run mine on the tight side but to each their own


/i\


----------



## craigmac (Jun 8, 2013)

D-LUX said:


> I understand that. Just make sure when you do install it to put the belt deflection within specs, it makes all the difference in the world..personally I run mine on the tight side but to each their own
> 
> 
> /i\


Ok,thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah never mud in high, and never listen to anyone that says stock clutches are fine for 29's.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I didnt exactly say that stock clutches were fine for 29.5's. Just said that I never had a problem with mine and that it did need something....


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have an EPI almond primary and a red secondary to sell If you're interested just let me know... Also have a maroon primary, and an almond and lime green secondary too..


----------



## craigmac (Jun 8, 2013)

J2! said:


> I have an EPI almond primary and a red secondary to sell If you're interested just let me know... Also have a maroon primary, and an almond and lime green secondary too..


I wish I would have know but I have already orders the red and almond ones.

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

I finally got everything apart yesterday day and the primary spring is natural color with a while stripe and the secondary spring is natural color with a purple stripe, I'm guessing they are both stock springs? Also with the red and almond springs make a noticeable difference in power and help keep the belt from getting damaged with the 29.5's that I'm running.thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yeah those were stuck springs. And yes you will love the almond/red. It should handle them just fine. You're going to lose a little top end but you will gain tons of torque & grunt on the bottom.


----------

